
I Made My Shed the Top-Rated Restaurant on TripAdvisor - spiffytech
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/434gqw/i-made-my-shed-the-top-rated-restaurant-on-tripadvisor
======
westi
(2017) - previously
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15861136](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15861136)

